# Dear Mods, let me count the ways...



## Anon Pink

The ways in which you are appreciated.

I admire and totally appreciate the sense of humor both *Deejo* and *Amplexor* bring to many of their posts. Even when I disagree, it's better to disagree while laughing! Really, you both make me crack up all the time!

*Deejo* brings a philosophical quality to many of his issue driven posts and a directness in his problem solving posts that are easy to understand and more importantly, easy for the OP to take without prompting defensiveness. 

I appreciate the straight to the point, cut through the BS, that *French Fry brings*. Damn that girl is good! *French Fry* doesn't get riled up even in the most contentious threads. I've seen her post in a few "battle of the sexes" type threads and what she contributes is a view point that cannot be construed as for or against either sex, she calls it as she sees it and I like that.

I adore *Coffee Amore* because she is also no nonsense and is also on point and also has a sense of humor and also is available for questions and brings a calm and quiet peace to her warnings. I don't know how she does that? *Coffee Amore* can make posts in threads and somehow her tone is so calming even if her message might be not be so easy to hear..although I don't think I've ever actually seen a post of her in which she said anything too difficult to hear.

These are the only mods I know about, so if I've missed any I apologize, although *Chris H* is a Mod, he is admin and I've never interacted with him so I don't know what kind of person he is. Some things you never leave behind and when I see *Chris H* in a thread I am transported back to my school days when the principal entered the class room, pointed at me and said, "Pink! In the hallway now!"

Other than banning and abolishing pests and trolls, keeping the civility at a tolerable level I know you guys do behind the scene stuff but have no idea what that is. I'm sure being a Mod can be thankless. Being in a position of decision making power is a job that few personalities can carry off well. Neither engaging in battle nor shying away, but using diplomacy and an earnest desire to fit as many different personalities and points of view into this community as possible has got to be difficult.

Hats off to you Mods! I'm glad you do what you do but I'm even gladder it's not me!


----------



## Blondilocks

How sweet! I'm sure Coffee *Amore* appreciates it.


----------



## Anon Pink

Blondilocks said:


> How sweet! I'm sure Coffee *Amore* appreciates it.


----------



## Blondilocks

Okay, you made me laugh!


----------



## lifeistooshort

That image just made me laugh out loud. I wonder how often TAM looks like a bunch of squabbling 5 year olds to the mods?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13

I've had very little interaction with the mods (I'm ALWAYS a good boy) but they have always been professional from what I see. It's a thankless job that they manage while maintaining a sense of humor in their posts.

I hope Amp is doing well and we see him back after some R&R.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks

I'm so embarrassed - always thought Amplexor was a female. Sorry.


----------



## Deejo

Gift card to Golden Corral is on it's way.


----------



## Anon Pink

Deejo said:


> Gift card to Golden Corral is on it's way.


I thought we agreed to Panda Express?


----------



## pidge70

Deejo said:


> Gift card to Golden Corral is on it's way.


I'll take it!


----------



## pidge70




----------



## Ceegee

Deejo said:


> Gift card to Golden Corral is on it's way.



That destroys my image of you Deejo. 

Golden Corral? 

Really?

This was a Ruth's-Chris-worthy post. Or some other steak house with a "rich mahogany" aroma. 

I agree with Pink. Tam's mods are more than mods. They are great contributors to the boards (even though they perma-banned a good friend).


----------



## Deejo

When Ruth's Chris adopts all the petit filet you can eat and the 'Infinite Fountain of Chocolate' we'll talk.


----------



## Deejo

pidge70 said:


>


Congratulations Pidge. Narcissism above ethics I always say.

Screen shot it. It will be gone by morning.


----------



## pidge70

Deejo said:


> Congratulations Pidge. Narcissism above ethics I always say.
> 
> Screen shot it. It will be gone by morning.


----------



## pidge70

I had to Google on how to do a screenshot....lol Good thing I am a Computer Science major.


----------



## honcho

Deejo said:


> When Ruth's Chris adopts all the petit filet you can eat and the 'Infinite Fountain of Chocolate' we'll talk.


Why do I have this horrible image of deejo drunk dancing naked in the chocolate fountain.....

Seriously we do appreciate the efforts you and the other mods do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

pidge70 said:


> I had to Google on how to do a screenshot....lol Good thing I am a Computer Science major.


I got you covered Pidge.

Of course you realize, Deejo can delete this very post!


----------



## tom67

honcho said:


> Why do I have this horrible image of deejo drunk dancing naked in the chocolate fountain.....
> 
> Seriously we do appreciate the efforts you and the other mods do.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Deejo no bromance but his gift of prose just kicks @ss.
He will tear you a new one and fly right over your head.
Asked him to chime in and when he can he does.
Amp I saw a "funny" thread and he confirmed it
Just for laughs I had happy as a clam and nucking dying with this vid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roTs4UmVZtE
Okay anyway.:rofl:


----------



## Catherine602

Thanks for starting this thread Anon. I want to express my appreciation to the Mods. I have been warned and banned and they were more than fair with me. 

TAM has helped me enormously. The character and helpfulness of the Forum is due directly to the quality of the moderation. I never moderated but I know it is difficult to prevent the Forum from devolving. 

The activity is vigorous and attracts a lot of posters and trolls as well. Thank you Mods. Please stay with us, we need you and we need a supportive environment. You all foster that.


----------



## happy as a clam

tom67 said:


> Just for laughs I had happy as a clam and nucking dying with this vid
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roTs4UmVZtE
> Okay anyway.:rofl:


I see poetry in your future, tom . And yes, Nucking and I were DYING laughing at that one!! I bookmarked it, forwarded it to many!

:rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Coffee Amore




----------



## tom67

happy as a clam said:


> I see poetry in your future, tom . And yes, Nucking and I were DYING laughing at that one!! I bookmarked it, forwarded it to many!
> 
> :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


Did I put this one out
For us in the U.S we will never see something like this.:lol:

Watched it live at lunch
Earbuds are your friend.
Sylvia’s Bear Grylls survival skills


----------



## tom67

Serious though ALL the mods seem like really good people.
Cafe politely told us on a thread to stop talking about baseball.


----------



## EleGirl

I agree... thanks to all the mods who keep this place working.. I know we are all like a bunch of spoiled brats... but you keep us in line


----------



## GusPolinski

Anon Pink said:


> I thought we agreed to Panda Express?


Oh Dear God... please no. Just no.

PX chicken eggroll burps are just awful.


----------



## GusPolinski

And to paraphrase Gen. James Mattis, USMC (Ret)...

"Be polite, be professional, but have a plan to _ban_ everybody you meet."


----------



## larry.gray

Deejo said:


> When Ruth's Chris adopts all the petit filet you can eat and the *'Infinite Fountain of Chocolate'* we'll talk.


I'm not a germaphobe - little (else) bothers me. But I can't get the image out of my mind of some 5 y/o boy digging in his boogers and then sticking his finger in that fountain. The ability of the chocolate to hide that and who knows what else gives me the heebie jeebiez too much to every try it.


----------



## MountainRunner

As I mentioned in the "other" thread...A moderators/admins work is truly thankless. No matter what they do, they will never keep everybody happy. I have been a founder/moderator on many sites and my wife is currently a mod on a cannabis site. She knows...As do the mods of this site do...You're never gonna make everyone happy.

But here's the deal...It's "their" sandbox...and they make the rules. Don't like it? Go build your own sandbox. Otherwise...STFU and deal with it, right?

I too am thankful for this site (and I'm a cheater!!!). I am one of the ones that got "jumped" initially and I deleted my original threads because of some less than understanding folk...but I stayed. I think some mods could be more diligent in moderating, but again...it ain't my call.

I thank the admins/mods for this site. I want to thank the members for calling me out on stuff and/or supporting my efforts to repair my marriage...I have been and am a member of many sites, but you folks just very well have not only saved my marriage, but saved my life and I thank all of you for being here. You all RAWK...

Namaste


----------



## Blondilocks

pidge70 said:


>


Hey, pidge, can you photoshop that image & clean up Sally's pits? Pretty please?


----------



## Chris H.

Anon Pink said:


> These are the only mods I know about, so if I've missed any I apologize, although *Chris H* is a Mod, he is admin and I've never interacted with him so I don't know what kind of person he is. Some things you never leave behind and when I see *Chris H* in a thread I am transported back to my school days when the principal entered the class room, pointed at me and said, "Pink! In the hallway now!"


I try to be the bad guy to protect the mods. I only step up my game when trouble erupts. Since I started the site, and my name's attached to it, I feel a duty to keep it a great site even though I don't own it anymore.

Thanks for your post; I agree, the mods here are awesome. I feel really fortunate to have people like them on this site.


----------



## Anon Pink

Chris H. said:


> I try to be the bad guy to protect the mods. I only step up my game when trouble erupts. Since I started the site, and my name's attached to it, I feel a duty to keep it a great site even though I don't own it anymore.
> 
> Thanks for your post; I agree, the mods here are awesome. I feel really fortunate to have people like them on this site.



Yikes, the principal is here! 

I didn't do it!


----------



## meson

Chris H. said:


> I try to be the bad guy to protect the mods. I only step up my game when trouble erupts. Since I started the site, and my name's attached to it, I feel a duty to keep it a great site even though I don't own it anymore.
> 
> Thanks for your post; I agree, the mods here are awesome. I feel really fortunate to have people like them on this site.


I'm glad you uped your game. Things are much more cordial and less confrontational now. Good job!


----------



## Ikaika

I admire the tolerance and and patients (yes I spelled it that way) the mods have for so many (I include myself). I think I would rather endure this









than be a TAM Mod. My gratitude and Hats off to you all.


----------



## MountainRunner

Ikaika said:


> I admire the tolerance and and patients (yes I spelled it that way) the mods have for so many (I include myself). I think I would rather endure this
> 
> View attachment 33353
> 
> 
> than be a TAM Mod. My gratitude and Hats off to you all.


To be sure. I founded talktothehand.org and it was only a "general discussion" forum and things could get....hectic. My wife is a mod on a cannabis forum and we both have been mods on some saltwater aquaria forum. Our jobs were messy enough dealing with arguments about deep sand beds, sump filtration, potassium deficiency causing leaf yellowing and such...but to moderate a forum with such emotionally charged/sensitive subject matter as marriages and associated issues? Whoa...


----------



## Deejo

MountainRunner said:


> To be sure. I founded talktothehand.org and it was only a "general discussion" forum and things could get....hectic. My wife is a mod on a cannabis forum and we both have been mods on some saltwater aquaria forum. Our jobs were messy enough dealing with arguments about deep sand beds, sump filtration, potassium deficiency causing leaf yellowing and such...but to moderate a forum with such emotionally charged/sensitive subject matter as marriages and associated issues? Whoa...


Bare bottoms are best of course ... with a foam fractionator.


----------



## honcho

MountainRunner said:


> To be sure. I founded talktothehand.org and it was only a "general discussion" forum and things could get....hectic. My wife is a mod on a cannabis forum and we both have been mods on some saltwater aquaria forum. Our jobs were messy enough dealing with arguments about deep sand beds, sump filtration, potassium deficiency causing leaf yellowing and such...but to moderate a forum with such emotionally charged/sensitive subject matter as marriages and associated issues? Whoa...


You forgot the never ending arguments about the quick easy home brewed cure for ick which never works or the buy this fish to eat hair algae debate....

Being a mod on forums wears the patience thin but the job they do is necessary and people do appreciate and respect the work done to keep the sites like this successful.


----------



## Ikaika

Deejo said:


> Bare bottoms are best of course ... with a foam fractionator.



I see what you did.


----------



## Amplexor

Blondilocks said:


> I'm so embarrassed - always thought Amplexor was a female. Sorry.


Nope, only on amateur's night at the "Drag-enz Den" night club.


----------



## happy as a clam

GusPolinski said:


> Oh Dear God... please no. Just no.
> 
> PX chicken eggroll burps are just awful.


Gus...my brother renamed that restaurant "Pandarrhea". Every time he eats there he gets an upset stomach.

:lol:


----------



## Gonna Make It

No need to crack on golden corral. As I always say about G.C.: It is not about quality, it is about quantity!!!


----------



## techmom

Chris H. said:


> I try to be the bad guy to protect the mods. I only step up my game when trouble erupts. Since I started the site, and my name's attached to it, I feel a duty to keep it a great site even though I don't own it anymore.
> 
> Thanks for your post; I agree, the mods here are awesome. I feel really fortunate to have people like them on this site.


I feel like I hardly know you, but thanks for providing a place like this so we can talk out things we can't say at home with our spouse. I'm an outspoken LD, and there are many who just lurk. We need these forums to be heard and to hear others as well. It is a useful tool.:smthumbup:


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Gonna Make It said:


> No need to crack on golden corral. As I always say about G.C.: It is not about quality, it is about quantity!!!


GC (a.k.a. The trough) must be ridiculed ad nauseum whenever it is suggested. Further, from the sneeze guards to the over cooked, over salted, bland mush they pass off as "food," it's very mention must be met with utter disdain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

